# Wife has lots of hangups about sex



## Golfnut (Jul 29, 2013)

My wife cannot give a BJ and rarely allows me to go down on her. Definitely no ass play. No sex except on the bed. She does not like open mouth kissing and basically no foreplay. How common is this and is there anything I can do to open up her to more.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Golfnut said:


> My wife cannot give a BJ and rarely allows me to go down on her. Definitely no ass play. No sex except on the bed. She does not like open mouth kissing and basically no foreplay. How common is this and is there anything I can do to open up her to more.


Just keep working on it...SMALL STEPS.....My wife thought oral was "dirty"...

Till she had her first orgasm from it...Then It suddenly got much nicer.....

Giving a BJ was just impossible, for many years...Now I get one most of the time I ask...

My wife was in to open mouth kissing from the start...Really likes it now...Had lots of car sex, lake shore sex, strawberry field sex, so can't help you there...Just take it slow and let her blossom....

cold fact

the woodchuck


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Golfnut said:


> My wife cannot give a BJ and rarely allows me to go down on her. Definitely no ass play. No sex except on the bed. She does not like open mouth kissing and basically no foreplay. How common is this and is there anything I can do to open up her to more.


Was she always like this, or is this a change from your pre-marriage/early marriage sex life? If she's always been like this, you may be hooped. Well, you may be hooped anyways...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Golfnut said:


> My wife cannot give a BJ and rarely allows me to go down on her. Definitely no ass play. No sex except on the bed. She does not like open mouth kissing and basically no foreplay. How common is this and is there anything I can do to open up her to more.



Did she have a bad ex bf?

Was she treated badly in her high school years?

Abuse?

Insecure about her body?


To get my wife out of this thinking, we'll, its still ongoing but slowly she's getting it. I've been married for 13+ years.....funny how I adapt and change quickly but she does not.

Mine only dry kissed as well, until I asked her why? She told me she doesn't want a tongue down her throat. So when she initially pulls back, I gently tongue kiss her and she's cool with it.

No ass play here. Exit Only.

Mine still fights me going down on her, even using her vibrator but when she finally relents, she loves it. I think its her insecurity about her body and that won't change unless she does something about it.

Some women change quickly and some take forever or don't.


----------

